# Man Peach Phase II



## chongmagic (Nov 22, 2019)

Smaller version of the Duo Phase and more pedalboard friendly lol.









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## phi1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Seeing as you’ve built a bunch of the duophase and this one, what’s your advice on setting the trimmers?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 22, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Seeing as you’ve built a bunch of the duophase and this one, what’s your advice on setting the trimmers?



I set it by ear mostly. I like to LED to be brighter but not too bright as it gets muddy, and I almost max out depth and feedback with rate very low to get the maximum phase sound.


----------



## Betty Wont (Nov 22, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Seeing as you’ve built a bunch of the duophase and this one, what’s your advice on setting the trimmers?


I've built a hundred or so Phase II's. I never touch the offset trimmer, just keep it at noon. I usually set the brightness trimmer to about 1-2 oclock by ear depending on the ldr/led configuration.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 22, 2019)

Ever drink Bailey's from a shoe? Lol. Love the Boosh reference and perfect control naming. Looks rad. Well done! ?


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 22, 2019)

Next up, the crack fox?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 22, 2019)

Nice Jon. What's the deal with stompswitch? daughter board? optical switching?


----------



## phi1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Relay bypass board

https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/relaybypass/


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 22, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Next up, the crack fox?


Yeah it would have to make a banjo sound though lol.


----------



## Barry (Nov 23, 2019)

Another nice build, you're really cranking them out! Wish I had that kind of time!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 23, 2019)

Sweet build, love the front panel!  Thanks for the trimpot setting advice.

And thanks for turning me on to _The Mighty Boosh_. I went and DL'ed a few eps. Crazy shit.


----------

